# Prayer and supplication



## Pergamum (Nov 23, 2008)

Ephesians 6:18 Praying always with all prayer and supplication in the Spirit, and watching thereunto with all perseverance and supplication for all saints; 


Anyone got anything on what is a supplication as compared and contrasted to just a prayer?


----------



## Andrew P.C. (Jan 22, 2009)

Pergamum said:


> Ephesians 6:18 Praying always with all prayer and supplication in the Spirit, and watching thereunto with all perseverance and supplication for all saints;
> 
> 
> Anyone got anything on what is a supplication as compared and contrasted to just a prayer?



Honestly, I would love to hear this as well.


----------



## Mushroom (Jan 22, 2009)

A Greek scholar is welcome to correct me, but my impression is that the word prayer here refers to earnest worship and supplication to prayerful requests.


----------



## BobVigneault (Jan 22, 2009)

A supplication is a specific entreaty where you request something from God. Prayer is the practice of supplication but it can also be fellowshipping with God without actually asking for something.

'Our Father, give us our daily bread' is a supplication as is the rest of the Lord's prayer.

'Father, you are all Holy, you are the Creator and Sustainer of life' is certainly a prayer but it is not a specific entreaty.

A prayer of worship is not a supplication.


----------



## discipulo (Jan 22, 2009)

_Rejoice in the Lord always; again I will say, Rejoice. Let your reasonableness be known to everyone. The Lord is at hand; do not be anxious about anything, but in everything *by prayer and supplication with thanksgiving let your requests be made known to God*. And the peace of God, which surpasses all understanding, will guard your hearts and your minds in Christ Jesus._ Philippians 4:4-7

Here there is also the word requests, in my opinion supplication is more than just requesting or asking the Lord.

I believe there are critical times when our requests can and should become a contrite earnest pleading to the Lord for mercy, for deliverance, for guidance, for healing, for justice, for provision, for changing our heart, for strength in a rough way, for love to our enemies, etc.

We all face times when to cast our anxieties before the Lord will not just be a serene conversation, there are times we can’t help but to cry before the Lord.

_And shall not God avenge his own elect, *which cry day and night unto him*, though he bear long with them?_ Luke 18:7


----------

